# 1,000,000 Posts!



## s2k9k

We are less than 3,500 posts away from 1,000,000! We average about 14,000 posts a month so if we don't hit it before the 4th I bet we hit it on the 4th as that is a very busy day here!!
How cool would that be to hit 1,000,000 on Independence Day!


----------



## daveomak

That would be Waaaayyyyy cool....      

Dave


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> We are less than 3,500 posts away from 1,000,000! We average about 14,000 posts a month so if we don't hit it before the 4th I bet we hit it on the 4th as that is a very busy day here!!
> How cool would that be to hit 1,000,000 on Independence Day!


Sorry s2k9k...no way i can do 3.500more tonight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'm just a mule.

Happy smoken my friends 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. to the next million.

I have read about half of them.

David


----------



## smokinut

1000000 posts. That's incredible. Glad I joined so I could be a partof it.


----------



## foamheart

Coolios guys Thats a pretty fair accomplishment.


----------



## s2k9k

Less than 3000 to go! Roll Call has been getting hammered the past 2 days so it won't be long now.
Oh and we had over 1400 new members join last month! Thanks Pops for keeping up with the stats!!!


----------



## webowabo

i am no Mule..but i try my bestest! happy mil SMF!


----------



## seenred

Very cool!!  Seems like we're growing by leaps and bounds!

Red


----------



## themule69

I would like to know who makes the 1,000,000th post. Maybe a door prize??? From one of our great Sponsors????

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## davidhef88

That's fantastic. What a great thing we have going on here.


----------



## rdknb

Very very cool


----------



## s2k9k

Less than 2500 to go!


----------



## kathrynn

We will be there before this weekend!  Any Bets?  haha

Kat


----------



## webowabo

KathrynN said:


> We will be there before this weekend!  Any Bets?  haha
> 
> Kat


I'm a betting man.... but I'll have to say you win this one!


----------



## s2k9k

KathrynN said:


> We will be there before this weekend!  Any Bets?  haha
> 
> Kat



I want to see it on Independence Day!


----------



## kc5tpy

I'm sorry if it's my fault.  MRS KC says I spend too much time postin messages. I didn't mean to use up all the space on the site.  Can I delete a few?? Would that help??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OH! after reading further I see this is a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL.  1,000,000 by the 4th would be fantastic, and Mule, you could at least get 2000 if you tried I'm sure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Grasshopper will go back to my readin now David.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope We make it!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinhusker

Woohoo...I'd like to see it by Independence Day!!! Now if they'd keep my internet working would be great!


----------



## themule69

KC5TPY said:


> I'm sorry if it's my fault.  MRS KC says I spend too much time postin messages. I didn't mean to use up all the space on the site.  Can I delete a few?? Would that help??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! after reading further I see this is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  1,000,000 by the 4th would be fantastic, and Mule, you could at least get 2000 if you tried I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grasshopper will go back to my readin now David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope We make it!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


I will most likely be a little slow posting for a few days. My father in law passed last night at the age of 87. Bone cancer. I have my sisters in town for the 4th to visit and to help clean out my Late mothers house.

Happy smoken my friends.

David


----------



## daveomak

David, sorry for your loss.....   Dave


----------



## themule69

Thanks Dave


----------



## kc5tpy

David; sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend.  Take care.

Danny


----------



## webowabo

Sorry to read this as well David... Death never good.. but I really disapprove around Holidays.. just a double jab!


----------



## frosty

Dave,  My sympathies about your Father in law.  My prayers to you and your family int this sad time.


----------



## smokinhusker

My deepest sympathies to you and your family David. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## themule69

KC5TPY said:


> David; sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend.  Take care.
> 
> Danny





SmokinHusker said:


> My deepest sympathies to you and your family David. My thoughts are with you.





KC5TPY said:


> David; sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend.  Take care.
> 
> Danny





Frosty said:


> Dave,  My sympathies about your Father in law.  My prayers to you and your family int this sad time.





KC5TPY said:


> David; sorry to hear that.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you my friend.  Take care.
> 
> Danny





webowabo said:


> Sorry to read this as well David... Death never good.. but I really disapprove around Holidays.. just a double jab!


Thank you.

David


----------



## s2k9k

Less than 2000 to go!


----------



## pcallison

Really neat on the post count. I'd bet we make it by tomorrow.

Sorry for your loss David.

See ya, Phillip


----------



## kathrynn

David...thoughts are with you and your family.  Hope it will be peaceful thru the weekend.

Kat


----------



## themule69

Pcallison said:


> Really neat on the post count. I'd bet we make it by tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry for your loss David.
> 
> See ya, Phillip





KathrynN said:


> David...thoughts are with you and your family.  Hope it will be peaceful thru the weekend.
> 
> Kat


Thanks friends


----------



## webowabo

Well.. I just pulled a 12 hour shift... did I miss the countdown yet... one of you mods. Masters.. owner s.. or  the greatness thats been here for ever helping us scrubs should 'make' the 1mil post come down to this thread.. (and moderators.. deleting is fine with me... to better yourselves. ..... hehe ):biggrin: 
My chant *before the 4th..before the 4th.....*


----------



## webowabo

And Happy 4th... to all .. and too all a Great Smoke!  ;/


----------



## s2k9k

OK less than 1500 to go!!!
If tomorrow is anything like last year (crazy busy day here) we just might make it!!!


----------



## fwismoker

If i'm the 1000,000 post then just send me some Q matz or something!  I'm easy to please...lol


----------



## pc farmer

FWIsmoker said:


> If i'm the 1000,000 post then just send me some Q matz or something!  I'm easy to please...lol



You would love q mats.    I love mine.


----------



## webowabo

FWIsmoker said:


> If i'm the 1000,000 post then just send me some Q matz or something!  I'm easy to please...lol


Ok.. keith..now we know your plan.. 1500 post (central time] in 3.5 hours.. hehe.. 
And btw ill respond to our pm when I get 'serious'  and not just hsving fun finally with the forum. It started a learning forum. . Thwn me do what I learned forum. . Now... learn more.. smoke more.. eat more .. LIVE more ;) and the most important. . A fabulously FUN  FORUM.....I want a mini...


----------



## davidhef88

Announcing the throw down might stir up some chatter. Lol. HINT HINT.


----------



## frosty

Ahem! I would like to thank the academy for the honor of having the millionth post.  Without the little people, I wouldn't be where I am today.

RATS, not the millionth post.  Gotta try again.

I would like to thank the academy . . . . . . . .

Happy Independence day everyone!!!


----------



## rlk438

Do you have to add up the numbers or is there someplace you see the total?


----------



## webowabo

rlk438 said:


> Do you have to add up the numbers or is there someplace you see the total?


On the SMF Home Page.. on the far right about the middle there is A section that has Top posts..views..threads..active members..etc. if you click any of the "Learn more" link.. it breaks down a daily stat sheet. Its pretty cool. You see who is the most active on the site.. ;)
Hope it helps 
Mike


----------



## s2k9k

Less than 1,000 to go! 
Don't think we will make it today though, been kind of slow here, nothing like last year when we had over 60 new members join in one day!!!


----------



## s2k9k

800 to go!!! Won't be long now!


----------



## webowabo

Its looks like right about the time Fire works start Central Time... SMF will turn the odometer over to zero :) WooHoo!








mike


----------



## av8tor

A great milestone for sure


----------



## smokinut

We're getting so close. 

This 4th of July, take time to remember how and why we celebrate. It's not just a day to party.


----------



## geerock

Couldn't agree more, SmokinUT.


----------



## smokin nw

Happy 4th to everybody, and remember why and how we got to be America !!!

Happy smokin all.


----------



## themule69

10


----------



## themule69

9


----------



## themule69

8


----------



## themule69

7


----------



## themule69

6


----------



## themule69

5


----------



## themule69

4th of J
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





uly


----------



## themule69

3


----------



## themule69

2


----------



## themule69

1


----------



## themule69

WOW
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 did we make it yet I hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th. Remember to post some Qview.We all like to see your Great Q.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokin nw

GO !!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

I haven't heard an update...but I'm doing my part!

Bill


----------



## smokin nw

What David said, did we make it on the 4th


----------



## daveomak

I posted today's turkey on another thread.....    I'll post it here......    There......    2 birds with one ???    U know what I mean....    













4th July 2013 Turkey.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## smokin nw

Dave, now thats got my mouth watering.


----------



## s2k9k

PGSmoker64 said:


> I haven't heard an update...but I'm doing my part!
> 
> Bill






Smokin NW said:


> What David said, did we make it on the 4th :sausage:



719 to go! Don't think were gonna make it today, probably Sat or Sun!


----------



## s2k9k

DaveOmak said:


> I posted today's turkey on another thread.....    I'll post it here......    There......    2 birds with one ???    U know what I mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th July 2013 Turkey.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 4, 2013



Wait, what holiday is it?:biggrin:
That's a Great looking bird Dave!!!!


----------



## foamheart

Keeps waiting for the confetti, flashing lights, horns blarring, music, dancing girls, fireworks!

Then the big banner will unfurl showing 1,000,000 hamburgers sold!! Wait that was McDonalds....... Nevermind....


----------



## pgsmoker64

Somebody tell Red & Kat...between the two of them they can get half that before midnight!!!!


----------



## smokin nw

Few hours to go, we can do it


----------



## themule69

DaveOmak said:


> I posted today's turkey on another thread.....    I'll post it here......    There......    2 birds with one ???    U know what I mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th July 2013 Turkey.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jul 4, 2013


Dave







David


----------



## s2k9k

There are 30 members online right now so that's only about 23 posts each and we can make it!


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> 719 to go! Don't think were gonna make it today, probably Sat or Sun!


How many did you say?


----------



## s2k9k

I said 698!!!


----------



## fwismoker

Sorry i've been busy....i'm here to save the say, lol


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> 719 to go! Don't think were gonna make it today, probably Sat or Sun!


OH ok you said 719. i messed up the count


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> 719 to go! Don't think were gonna make it today, probably Sat or Sun!


WHY did you say 719? I have posted.


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Sorry i've been busy....i'm here to save the say, lol


Howdy FWI


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Sorry i've been busy....i'm here to save the say, lol


How was your day?


----------



## fwismoker

themule69 said:


> How was your day?


Lot's of eatin brother..lot's of eatin.  You getting back to semi normal?


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Lot's of eatin brother..lot's of eatin.  You getting back to semi normal?


No not yet. Maybe Monday.


----------



## themule69

themule69 said:


> No not yet. Maybe Monday.









  so sorry I' not trying to hijack


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Lot's of eatin brother..lot's of eatin.  You getting back to semi normal?


Good eatin is good for you


----------



## themule69

I wonder how far away we are?


----------



## smokin nw

I bet there has been a lot of antacid chewed on today


----------



## s2k9k

672


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> 672


 ok 672 I better gab a


----------



## smokin nw

Come on, we can do better than this


----------



## themule69

themule69 said:


> ok 672 I better gab a


why didn't i use spell check? i left out the r in grab


----------



## themule69

themule69 said:


> why didn't i use spell check? i left out the r in grab





themule69 said:


> ok 672 I better gab a


No I am not drunk..........ask me later


----------



## smokin nw

You grab one and so will I


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Come on, we can do better than this


How was your day?


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> You grab one and so will I


I'm so sorry. i would Have got you 1


----------



## themule69

so today is the 4th


----------



## themule69

Is it still the 4th where you live?


----------



## smokin nw

Good, thank you.

Trying to git r done.

And sorry for your loss.

Let have another


----------



## themule69

Where do you live?


----------



## themule69

I guess i should offer every body a


----------



## smokin nw

Yup, about two hours behind you.


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Yup, about two hours behind you.


wow 2 hours


----------



## smokin nw

Its early everybody have 1.


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Yup, about two hours behind you.


Are you still 2 hours behind or have you cought up?


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Its early everybody have 1.


Glad you have 1. I wish everybody had 1or 2


----------



## smokin nw

Three or four, I don't think anyone is playing with fire anymore


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Three or four, I don't think anyone is playing with fire anymore


Ok i will have a few more


----------



## fwismoker

Take me out of the oven for today... i must be gettin old cause i'm whooped!


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Take me out of the oven for today... i must be gettin old cause i'm whooped!


Ok after you make 100 more post


----------



## smokin nw

You can do it !!!!


----------



## themule69

If we do not make it to 1,000,000 post will the world still be round


----------



## themule69

Am i talking to my self?


----------



## themule69

I don't here voices


----------



## themule69

Maybe I am ignoring the voices


----------



## themule69

If i smoke a chicken in the woods and noone is there. Will it still smell like chicken?


----------



## smokin nw

Sorry, needed refreshment, and it's getting noisy around here.


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Sorry, needed refreshment, and it's getting noisy around here.


My bad


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Sorry, needed refreshment, and it's getting noisy around here.


did you read what i was talking about while you were gone?


----------



## themule69

did you bring me a


----------



## smokin nw

Well no voices, and smoked chicken can be smelled anywhere.


----------



## fwismoker

Whooped...can barely type


----------



## smokin nw

My bad


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Whooped...can barely type


What "type" of wood did you say


----------



## themule69

tonight i may have to drink a beer


----------



## themule69

Is it OK if i have a filibuster on this thread?


----------



## themule69

Anyone is welcome to jump in.


----------



## smokin nw

We were at 672, how bout now


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> We were at 672, how bout now


I donno 671?


----------



## themule69

I would like to thank all veterans for their service


----------



## themule69

We would not have free dome to enjoy this day with out the service of our Veterans


----------



## themule69

sometimes i inject my chicken


----------



## themule69

have you ever injeckted a chicken?


----------



## themule69

What did you use?


----------



## themule69

Was it good?


----------



## smokin nw

Cajun butter, man was it good.


----------



## themule69

some times i rub my chicken.


----------



## themule69

no i don't rub my chicken like that


----------



## themule69

what about brine?


----------



## themule69

Have you ever brined a chicken?


----------



## themule69

If i brine a dead chicken with beer is that also called a drunk chicken?


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Cajun butter, man was it good.


tell me what cajun butter is


----------



## themule69

What about a cured chicken?


----------



## smokin nw

Its a smokey cajun spice that I mix up in melted butter.


----------



## themule69

Have you read my thread about cured smoked Chornish hens?


----------



## smokin nw

Those look really good, yummy


----------



## smokin nw

Here is the cajun birds.













002.JPG



__ smokin nw
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## themule69

Thank you they were yummy


----------



## smokin nw

Ok, not to your liking ?


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Here is the cajun birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin nw
> __ Jul 4, 2013


That is a nice looking yard bird......tell us all about it.


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> Ok, not to your liking ?


do you have a side view?


----------



## smokin nw

These are the sides, I cut them in half.

I did these in a vertical smoker.

In brine for about 8 hours, then injected with my cajun butter, then rub them down.


----------



## s2k9k

We need 19 posts per minute to make it!


----------



## smokin nw

Well I know everybody has had a long day, but we should do this


----------



## smokin nw

Hello, hello, is this mike on, I see you out there


----------



## smokin nw

Alrighty then !!!!


----------



## themule69

S2K9K said:


> We need 19 posts per minute to make it!


what time zone is this in. tulsa jeffs?


----------



## themule69

does Tuls Jeff live in tulsa?


----------



## foamheart

OMG!! YOU KILLED BOUDREAUX the ROOSTER!!!!


----------



## themule69

ok maybe he does?


----------



## themule69

Man his rub is good


----------



## themule69

Have you tried his sauce?


----------



## themule69

Oh my bad we were talikng about chicken


----------



## themule69

I know about smoken wood. but if i feed the chicken the wood. will it taste the same


----------



## themule69

has anyone tryed feeding chickens smokeing wood?


----------



## themule69

Hey Todd Johnson. can i feed chickens your pellets and not buy a AMNPS? will they taste the same?


----------



## themule69

themule69 said:


> Hey Todd Johnson. can i feed chickens your pellets and not buy a AMNPS? will they taste the same?


Ok I know the answer


----------



## smokin nw

So is this going to go by Eastern time or Western time ?


----------



## themule69

Smokin NW said:


> So is this going to go by Eastern time or Western time ?


I have no idea......Jeff is central time...........what time is it there?


----------



## smokin nw

9:09pm  Pacific.


----------



## smokin nw

Thank you David, and those who tried.

Thank you for a fun evening.


----------



## dcarch

dcarch
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Winter-festival-fireworks.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## themule69

dcarch said:


> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter-festival-fireworks.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dcarch
> __ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## webowabo

themule69 said:


> themule69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't i use spell check? i left out the r in grab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themule69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok 672 I better gab a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not drunk..........ask me later
Click to expand...

Is it later yet?? Happy 4th. I didnt get to smoke anything.. and had only a few cocktails  cause the cops are just tooooo strange on the 4th... im glad you atleast get some adult beverages... after the past few days. . You deserve it. ...


----------



## smokin nw

Any idea what the count is ?


----------



## webowabo

Smokin NW said:


> Any idea what the count is ?


533.. minus what was posted while I posted this ; l


----------



## webowabo

Its technically the 5th of July central time.. so.. we didnt make the  4th like we wanted.. but tomorrown is a sure thing.. specially if David is still awake and (drinking):biggrin:


----------



## chef jimmyj

500 to go!...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64

Ah well!  If we get the 500 today then July 5th will be a milestone day for SMF just as the 4th is for the USA!!!

Bill


----------



## frosty

Well, I hoped it would happen yesterday!  Still it is a great accomplishment, one million posts.


----------

